# A Shelter Dog Asks God...



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Not sure if this has been posted before, but worth a re-post...


A Shelter Dog asks God...
Author: Joan C. Fremo
Published on: July 29, 2001 

Dear God,
What is "Time"?
I hear the sadness in the voices of workers here.
They say my "Time is up",
that they have to make room for yet another dog. 

My "Time" is up. I don't know what that means, God. 
I only know that my new friends are so sad, and the more I wag my tail--- 
the harder I try to make them feel better---
the sadder they become. 

I know I have heard that word "Time" before, but I don't understand.
When I was younger, my people would say "Time to play!"
They would throw the ball, and I would run fast.
Sometimes I brought it back to them, but other times we'd end up chasing each other having fun. 

I remember "Time to eat". My people would put down a bowl of food,
and I would enjoy dinner, wagging my tail in joy.
There was also "Time for your walk".
My boy would put my leash on, and we would go walking together, visiting the neighborhood and enjoying each other's company. 

When I was younger I thought "Time" meant fun. Or maybe Love? 

I don't understand.
"Time" must mean something else, but how can it change, God?
Before I came here, I heard my people say,
"No time to feed you now, boy. Later, when I get home."
Sometimes my family would forget, and there was no food in my bowl.
Does "Time" mean when my belly hurts? 

My people said there was no time for walks. 
I tried to hold it all day long-- but God, I just couldn't anymore.
When I finally had to go, it made my family very angry.
Does "Time" means anger? Or maybe Loneliness? 

My family said they didn't have "Time".
They didn't have time to play, or time to take me to the vet, or time to go for walks. 
They didn't have "Time", so they brought me here. 

Maybe I was right... They said they didn't have time,
and if "Time" means Love, how did they lose it? 
Did I do something wrong? 

God, I think my new friends are sending me to you.
Do you have "Time"?
May I sit on the couch? 

Am I a good Dog, God?
Is it "Time"? 

The End 



One of the most important things we can give our Pets is "Time". 
The time to love them, care for them, and train them.
Animal Shelters and Humane Societies across the country are filled
with Pets whose families didn't have "Time".
Every year, the "Time is up" for 12 million companion Pets.
Do you have the "Time" to make a difference


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Tears in my eyes, Deb. Time is one of the so few things our babies ask of us. And they're so grateful to just get a tiny piece of it.
Thank YOU for taking the time with so many rescues. I love you.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I must learn to stop logging on here while I'm at work...



Thanks Deb for the reminder...


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm with Max and Rocky...tearing up at work. It is so very sad that all dogs are not loved as our furbabies are!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: :bysmilie: Thanks for the reminder and thank you for all that you do Deb.. :grouphug: 
ANDREA


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh that sure brought on the tears... mostly becasue it is so true!....all those poor babies where this is a reality!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you Deb, both for all that you do :grouphug: and for the reminder of those poor babies that don't make it :smcry:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

No matter how many times I have read this, I still tear up. It is soooo true. :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I wish I could take my rescue, Crisse, back in time. We're not sure how old she is, possibly 9 or 10, maybe older. I always refer to Crisse as my beautiful rescue, not because I want a pat on the back, but, because I'm so proud of her. When we met, my beautiful girl was skin and bones, shaved down because she was a matted mess. Crisse shook all the time. She'd cower when we pet her or pick her up. For the past year and a half, my fancypants girl wore diapers because she wasn't housebroken. I'm so proud to say my Crisse has been going on wee wee pads for the past 2 weeks. It's a miracle. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?? I'll never forfeit Crisse's walks, we both, and Steve, and Darla and Fallon, enjoy them too much. 

I pray to God for more time with my Crisse. I worry about her arthritis, even though she acts like a cat/dog. Her last bloodwork results showed a couple of high results. Doctor said it's because of her age, because she's older. 

My Crisse is truly special. My friends say she went from a pauper to a princess. Steve and I do, and will continue to do, everything in our power to keep our girl happy and healthy.
Kerry

Here's my Crisse:


----------



## MalteseMum (Apr 25, 2007)

:mellow:  :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I wish I could take my rescue, Crisse, back in time. We're not sure how old she is, possibly 9 or 10, maybe older. I always refer to Crisse as my beautiful rescue, not because I want a pat on the back, but, because I'm so proud of her. When we met, my beautiful girl was skin and bones, shaved down because she was a matted mess. Crisse shook all the time. She'd cower when we pet her or pick her up. For the past year and a half, my fancypants girl wore diapers because she wasn't housebroken. I'm so proud to say my Crisse has been going on wee wee pads for the past 2 weeks. It's a miracle. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?? I'll never forfeit Crisse's walks, we both, and Steve, and Darla and Fallon, enjoy them too much.
> 
> I pray to God for more time with my Crisse. I worry about her arthritis, even though she acts like a cat/dog. Her last bloodwork results showed a couple of high results. Doctor said it's because of her age, because she's older.
> 
> ...


Oh Kerry, that sure brought tears to my eyes. You, and Crisse. are an inspiration to us all.

Just look at her now!!! She is beautiful beyond words. You must be so proud of this little angel. I know with the love and care you give, Crisse will be around for years to come. 

God Bless you and your babies, you are all so very lucky to have each other to grow old with. 

~Deb


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

:smcry: My emotions are conflicted. I feel sad for these little ones, but I feel anger & frustration at the human beings that create this sadness. :smcry: Then, I feel total admiration for you Deb, and others like you who devote so much to this cause. :grouphug:


----------

